# 

## KARO1

Witam, 

Będę kładła tynk silikatowy. Fachowiec poleca Kabe a sprzedawca Ceresit. Proszę o opinie, które pomogą mi dokonawć wyboru. 
Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Lookita

Ja wczoraj otrzymalem bardzo dobre opinie zarowno inwestora ,jak i wykonawcy,w sprawie tynkow firmy Atlas.Do tej pory,nikt w sklepach nie zaproponowal mi wyrobow na elewacje tej firmy.Wykonawca stwierdzil,ze Ceresit jest tanszy,przez to slabszy jakosciowo.Klada go podobno mieszalnie.Dluzsza gwarancje daje Atlas na swe wyroby,jakosciowo podobno bardzo dobry.Zbieram oferty i informacje na razie,ale...kto wie....

----------


## cieszynianka

Tu "tynkowali":

http://forum.muratordom.pl/jaki-tynk...i%20silikatowe

http://forum.muratordom.pl/tynk-sili...i%20silikatowe

http://forum.muratordom.pl/tynki-zew...i%20silikatowe

 :Wink2:

----------


## KARO1

*Lookita* dziękuje za opinie

*Cieszynianka* dzięki za linki. Natknęłam się na nie, jednak nie znalazłam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. 
Nie chce zagłebiać się za bardzo żeby nie zwariować. 

Zobaczymy co powiedzą jeszcze inni o Cesresit. Chyba zostanę przy Kabe bo okazało się że moi rodzice mają Kabe od klilku lat i ma się świetnie. Nic nie odpryskuje i kolor zachował swoją barwę.

----------


## cieszynianka

> *Lookita* dziękuje za opinie
> 
> *Cieszynianka* dzięki za linki. Natknęłam się na nie, jednak nie znalazłam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. 
> Nie chce zagłebiać się za bardzo żeby nie zwariować. 
> 
> Zobaczymy co powiedzą jeszcze inni o Cesresit. Chyba zostanę przy Kabe bo okazało się że moi rodzice mają Kabe od klilku lat i ma się świetnie. Nic nie odpryskuje i kolor zachował swoją barwę.


My mamy Kabe, ale akrylowe, majster polecał, podobno kolory są dość trwałe. Na razie wszystko ok, tynk siedzi na ścianie drugi miesiąc   :Wink2:

----------


## Rezi

produkty porównywalne , wybierz tańszą ofertę

----------


## nom

Kabe nie stosowałem, ale ceresit tak, ale silikonowy, bo mi zabrakło 1 wiaderka Reliusa silikonowego. W środku ceresita były jakieś "glutki", które ciągnęły się po ścianie. Ogólnie gorszy niż Relius, ziarno nierówne ciężko się zaciera. Relius ma wzmocnienia włóknem (chyba szklanym), łatwo się zaciera i ładnie wygląda, ale kosztuje sporo więcej.

----------


## KARO1

Dzięki   :smile:  . Coraz bardziej kusi mnie Kabe. Zobaczymy może coś jeszcze ktoś podpowie.

----------


## gusiolek_w

jestem za Kabe :smile:  mam silikatowy ale od niedawna więc niewiele mogę powiedzieć, wygląda  ładnie, położony równiutko(2mm baranek). Nam polecali, ponoć produkt super jak na tą- nie ma co ukrywać konkurencyjną cenę.

----------


## q-bis

Czy ktoś kładł tynk Kabe pod tytułem: "polikrzemianowa, niskoalkaliczna masa tynkarska NOVALIT T".
Czy to produkt warty polecenia?

----------


## gusiolek_w

Tak, my go wybraliśmy zamiast akrylowego ale czy było warto powiem za kilka lat :smile: )

----------


## Tedii

Teraz kładę Ceresit CT174 silikatowo-silikonowy 1,5mm na .Kolor na zamówienie.
Wiaderko 25kg kosztowało 113,19zł.
Innych nie kładłem więc nie mam porównania.Na mój gust dobrze się kładzie,przyczepny.Może trochę "za ostry" po zatarciu.

----------


## myszul

Mam tynk Kabe marmurit. Nie ma problemow. Wczesniej mialem stycznosc z farbami tej firmy. Polecam KABE.

----------


## anula302

Mam kładziony w listopadzie zeszłego roku tynk silikatowo-silikonowy Ceresitu - wyglada super

----------


## Wirecki

A może coś o jakości, a nie o wyglądzie - da sie zrobić ranking producentów tynków?

----------


## q-bis

Dzięki za wypowiedzi.
Zdecydowałem się na tynki cem-wap a potem tylko farba.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Coobah

a jak w tym porównianiu wypada Kreisel i jego tynki silikonowe?

----------


## Lookita

JA wlasnie przymierzam sie do polozenia elewacji na Ytonga 40 cm.Wstepnie wybor pada na Ceresit tynk silikatowo-silikonowy,siatka,grunt,klej w systemie.Mam propozycje wykonania calosci przez ekipe,ale pracujaca tylko z Atlasem.Nie wiem,rozne opinie chodza,co wybrac.Ekipa wazna rzecz,wiec musze sie ponaginac,gdzy za duzego wyboru nie mam,a mam dosc juz golego domku  :Smile:

----------


## bemark

witam
mamy polozony tynk silikonowy wlasnie z firmy kabe 2 mm ladnie wyszedl dobrze sie kladl/opinia mojego majstra/ jak sasiad obok zobaczyl efekt naszej pracy  to zaraz zamowil    :Evil:  taki sam

----------


## Laschlo

Też mam silikatowy firmy Kabe,kładzony jesienią zeszlego roku.Jak narazie nic sie z nim niedzieje.Ekipy z którymi negocjowaliśmy tez go polecały ze względu na łatwośćnakladania i pózniejsza wytrzymałość.Poczekamy,zobaczymy.

----------


## Coobah

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.   :smile:

----------


## Ramot

> Mam tynk Kabe marmurit. Nie ma problemow. Wczesniej mialem stycznosc z farbami tej firmy. Polecam KABE.


podpisuję się pod powyższym "obiema ręcami".

----------


## Tristan1988

a co powiecie na tynki z firmy Malfarb?? mówią że lepsze od ceresit-a

----------


## joaz

Też mamy Kabe-polecam.  :Lol:

----------


## lubek87

Ja na domku mam Tynki Baumastera moim skromnym zdaniem tynki warte uwagi dobra jakość w dobrej cenie  :smile:

----------


## Coobah

A jakieś opinie o tynkach Atlas ??  :smile:

----------


## IZA30

Czy ktoś może mi podpowiedzieć kolor /nr z CERESITU w kolorze śmietankowym/waniliowym? Leży przede mną 3 katalogi a ja nie widzę jakoś w podobnym kolorze:/

----------


## bartosz-w

> A jakieś opinie o tynkach Atlas ??


Zakochałem się w tej firmie. Jeśli porównuję ich parametry/normy vs. konkurencja to w 80% są to produkty tańsze i bądź co bądź powrzechne nie ma problemu z ich znalezieniem. Moi wykonawcy nie mieli z nimi żadnych problemów i całą budowę obleciałem na produktach tej marki- uparłem się na nich i już. Jeśli mogę wspierać Polskie firmy to to robię- o ile jest to racjonalne. Wyszedł mi fantastyczny nowoczesny domek energooszczędny. Tynki wyglądają jak nowe. Moi sąsiedzi po mnie również kupili tynki Atlasa i jesteśmy zadowoleni, osiedle wygląda super bo dobraliśmy się kolorystycznie. Wiem co znaczy kiepski tynk, bo nieopodal stoi taki domek w podobnym do nas czasie kładziony tynk i od północnej strony (frontowej) zaczynają wychodzić zielone glony. Sąsiad już próbował to zmyć ale nadal wygląda to słabo.

----------


## MariuszEko

a czemu nikt nie rozmawia o tynkach Caparola , bardzo dobra firma . Mają szeroką gamę kolorów , tynki nie blakną , bardzo odporne na warunki atmosferyczne , barwione na miejscu lub fabrycznie.

----------


## P.S.O.

Wybierając tynk silikatowy należy zwrócić uwagę na klika ważnych aspektów:

1. Tynk silikatowy oparty jest o potasowe szkło wodne, a zatem jego odczyn powinien byc silnie zasadowy. Żaden tynk, którego odczyn zasadowości będzie oscylował w granicach 6-7 nie będzie tynkiem siliaktowym lecz akrylowym. Odczyn tynku silkatowego powinien mieć wartość 11-12. 
2. Wielu producentów nazywa swoje tynki silikatowymi, pomimo że oparte są one głównie o żywice akrylowe. Sprawdzenie tynku mozna przeprowadzić wsadzając to wiaderka papierek lakmusowy
3. Jeśli producent pokazuje, że za pomocą tynku silikatowego można wykończyc elewację zaprojektowaną w ciemnych, intensywnych kolorach, wtedy z całą pewnością można stwierdzić że jesteśmy manipulowani. Kolory intensywne są wykonane w oparciu o pigmenty organiczne, które są degradowane w środowisku zasadowym tynku silikatowego.

----------


## fioletowafiolka

Witajcie, jesteśmy na etapie wyboru tynku na elewację, totalnie nie wiemy na jakiego producenta się zdecydować, zwłaszcza że są różne opinie. Myśleliśmy  o tynku akrylowym  ale sporo się naczytałam (o brudzeniu) i odpuszczam ten wybór. Pozostał tynk silikonowy. Lub coś takiego Ceresit CT-174 Tynk silikatowo-silikonowy - cena ok bo 125 zł za wiaderko 25 kg. Doradźcie na co zwrócić uwagę, ma ktoś doświadczenie z konkretnym producentem? Jeśli chodzi o ocieplenie to mamy styropian 12 cm 033 grafitowy. Będę wdzięczna za doradztwo  :smile:   Aha i nasz domek jest z dala od głównej drogi, więc duży ruch samochodów nie wchodzi w grę. Dodatkowo do domu may drogę dojazdową asfaltową, więc również nie ma mowy o jakimś kurzu/ pyle jak to jest na drodze nie utwardzonej. Ale za to wokół naszego domku jest bardzo dużo drzew, więc nadrobimy pyłkami i wszystkim tym co leci z drzew.
I jeszcze jedno nie zależy nam nad intensywnością koloru - w tym sensie, że elewacja będzie jasna - krem/ śmietankowy odcień.

----------


## pionan

miesiąc temu zrobiono nam elewację tynkiem Ceresit CT-174 silikatowo-silikonowym w odcieniu Ceylon 4. Wyszło super. Zobaczymy jak będzie się sprawował z czasem  :smile: 
125 zł za wiadro - ale białego, bez barwienia?? Bo u mnie w odcieniu Ceylon 4 wyszło 159 złotych, co i tak jest bardzo dobrą ceną.

Jak przestanie padać i trochę podeschnie, biorę się własnoręcznie za tynkowanie garażu.

----------


## fioletowafiolka

> miesiąc temu zrobiono nam elewację tynkiem Ceresit CT-174 silikatowo-silikonowym w odcieniu Ceylon 4. Wyszło super. Zobaczymy jak będzie się sprawował z czasem 
> 125 zł za wiadro - ale białego, bez barwienia?? Bo u mnie w odcieniu Ceylon 4 wyszło 159 złotych, co i tak jest bardzo dobrą ceną.
> 
> Jak przestanie padać i trochę podeschnie, biorę się własnoręcznie za tynkowanie garażu.



dzięki za informacje, cena 125 zł to cena koloru gobi 2

----------


## Yerenia

> miesiąc temu zrobiono nam elewację tynkiem Ceresit CT-174 silikatowo-silikonowym w odcieniu Ceylon 4. Wyszło super. Zobaczymy jak będzie się sprawował z czasem 
> 125 zł za wiadro - ale białego, bez barwienia?? Bo u mnie w odcieniu Ceylon 4 wyszło 159 złotych, co i tak jest bardzo dobrą ceną.
> 
> Jak przestanie padać i trochę podeschnie, biorę się własnoręcznie za tynkowanie garażu.


a masz moze fotki?

pozdrawiam

----------


## syjmick

Podbijam, jak po roku to wygląda?
Za tydzień chciałbym kupić tynki, rozważam Ceresit. Myślę o jasnych odcieniach złamanej bieli.
Blisko las - 12m. 
Przy okazji, Ceresit ZU występuje w kolorze białym? Myślę, żeby nim kleić płyty styro grafitowego i topić siatkę. Jeśli będzie biały to chyba łatwiej uzyskać oczekiwany odcień jasnego tynku?

----------


## EWBUD

> Podbijam, jak po roku to wygląda?
> Za tydzień chciałbym kupić tynki, rozważam Ceresit. Myślę o jasnych odcieniach złamanej bieli.
> Blisko las - 12m. 
> Przy okazji, Ceresit ZU występuje w kolorze białym? Myślę, żeby nim kleić płyty styro grafitowego i topić siatkę. Jeśli będzie biały to chyba łatwiej uzyskać oczekiwany odcień jasnego tynku?


A po Ci biały klej pod tynk? i tak będziesz gruntował, więc....

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: a może po to by mieć najlepsiejszy klej? :wink:  Z białego ma mniejsze szanse wyjść syf, ale to przecież i tak likwiduje grunt...

----------


## fighter1983

> ewbuxxxo: a może po to by mieć najlepsiejszy klej? Z białego ma mniejsze szanse wyjść syf, ale to przecież i tak likwiduje grunt...


o ile ma sie lepsiejszy grunt  :smile:

----------

